# Brown Beauty



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

My son and his friend fished a two-day bass tourney with 40 other teams of high schoolers and jr high kids at Alum Creek 4/28-4/29. Fishing was tough but my son managed to land a likely fish of a lifetime. They only caught two fish all weekend but this one made up for the tough fishing. 6#-11oz smallmouth. Caught in around 8’ on a crankbait.

This picture was taken right before he released it to go back and hopefully make some babies.

I’ll probably never get him to go chase crappies again after that... 

Water was heavily stained and a bit over 50 degrees.

If you are interested below is link to tournament website http://www.bassyouthohio.com


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Holy crap! Congrats to your son!!!!
How long was she? My guess is 22"?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Amazing Alum Creek Monster!!! Congrats to your son for landing that awesome fish!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's is all kinds of awesome!!!! LOVE it! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. Wife and I were out there Sat and man it was cold..... Was kind of funny with all the boats trailers at New Galena we really didn't see many boats on the water from south pool all the way up to Howard Road.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Beautiful fish great job


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Holy crap! Congrats to your son!!!!
> How long was she? My guess is 22"?


In all the excitement didn’t get a measurement on length. Kicking myself now.

He wasn’t fishing with me (good thing) so I just came back for weigh-in and after weigh in hustled down to bank for a few pics and then back in the drink.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Bimmer said:


> Very nice. Wife and I were out there Sat and man it was cold..... Was kind of funny with all the boats trailers at New Galena we really didn't see many boats on the water from south pool all the way up to Howard Road.


Yea, Saturday was pretty brutal. Most everyone was tucked away coves.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

My goodness that’s a Smallmouth. Congrats to the young man


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Tell your son he’s already a legend. I heard about this fish in the bass tourney circles even before your post!!! Congrats to your son on a HUGE smallie! That’s a big time Green anywhere on the planet!!!!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes that's a fish of a lifetime, no doubt. You need to get a replica made for the wall... WOW


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job Nathan! Congrats on your catch! Definitely a fish of a lifetime coming from an inland lake! Alum Creek is an awesome lake! Good luck on all your future tournaments!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

bman said:


> Tell your son he’s already a legend. I heard about this fish in the bass tourney circles even before your post!!! Congrats to your son on a HUGE smallie! That’s a big time Green anywhere on the planet!!!!


Oh Lord, the kid already thinks he's going to be the next KVD...  Was talking with his boat captain and he said he would have loved to have a go pro going while they were trying to land it. For the youth tournaments they are allowed to use a net so his partner gets a lot of props for that. I guess as soon as Nathan hooked it it came to surface and his partner threw down his rod and went right for the net. Problem is fish got wrapped around partners line and my son could only reel so much. Luckily the fish had a face full of treble hooks and his partner was able to scoop it up. The both of them were hooting and hollering once they got it in boat. There was a boat fairly nearby and they wanted a picture so the boys carefully got it out and let the other boat shoot a pic. They didn't lift it up too much for fear it would thrash and flop out of the boat. Again, I got all this second hand thru their boat captain.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

polebender said:


> Great job Nathan! Congrats on your catch! Definitely a fish of a lifetime coming from an inland lake! Alum Creek is an awesome lake! Good luck on all your future tournaments!


He and his partner were fishing the Junior division so they qualified for a National Junior BASS Tournament at a small lake near Ky Lake down in Tennessee later this summer. The two boys are super excited. I have a feeling I will be taking him bass fishing a lot more over the next few months to get ready for this tourney. Hoping to still sneak in some crappie fishing also!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

EnonEye said:


> Yes that's a fish of a lifetime, no doubt. You need to get a replica made for the wall... WOW


Speaking of the replicas does anyone know of some good people (hopefully local) that do that? Again don't have the length so will just have to estimate from photos. Thanks.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

kfi said:


> My son and his friend fished a two-day bass tourney with 40 other teams of high schoolers and jr high kids at Alum Creek 4/28-4/29. Fishing was tough but my son managed to land a likely fish of a lifetime. They only caught two fish all weekend but this one made up for the tough fishing. 6#-11oz smallmouth. Caught in around 8’ on a crankbait.
> 
> This picture was taken right before he released it to go back and hopefully make some babies.
> 
> ...


GOOD NIGHT....wow!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good gawd!


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

kfi said:


> Speaking of the replicas does anyone know of some good people (hopefully local) that do that? Again don't have the length so will just have to estimate from photos. Thanks.


Try Central Flyway on State St in Westerville, that guy does amazing work.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome fish. He is hooked now.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

As I said before, incredible fish Nathan! There is no way you can get away with not getting a replica of that fish. Just a beastly smallie!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations to the young angler. Hats off to him for the release. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job on that fish


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Wow! that is a fantastic smallmouth. Great job young man!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

What a specimen, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

kfi said:


> Speaking of the replicas does anyone know of some good people (hopefully local) that do that? Again don't have the length so will just have to estimate from photos. Thanks.


First, congrats to your son, that is a fish of a lifetime. I have only caught smallmouth like that in Canada.
Matt Difazio at wildlife by design taxidermy does amazing replicas. Matt did a 7#3 oz Canada smallmouth for me and it looks so lifelike and the details are absolutely awesome.


----------



## BRADOMCFISH (May 27, 2016)

I hope we can get first at nationals this year...let’s hope to get a bag of big fish to do it to...truly a monster fish for alum creek


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

KFI, any chance your son's catch is the 22.5" smallmouth showing in Fish Ohio records for 4/30?


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

BRADOMCFISH said:


> View attachment 261406
> I hope we can get first at nationals this year...let’s hope to get a bag of big fish to do it to...truly a monster fish for alum creek


You two will have a blast down in Tennessee. Pretty impressed with this being the first weekend you two fished together.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> KFI, any chance your son's catch is the 22.5" smallmouth showing in Fish Ohio records for 4/30?


Nope, we haven’t entered it in there yet. That’s pretty impressive to have hogs on consecutive days.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Kevin we can always send them out to do there thing and we can go crappie fishing. Congrats again to Nathan for the fish of a lifetime and the success they had at this event. Proud of both of them for sticking it out both days. ~Braden’s Dad~


----------

